# *I* got a present for dd's 1rst birthday!



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

So, AF returns!!!!! On my dd's birthday, no less!! Anyway, my question is this..is it normal/acceptable to have a realy short luteal phase on your first AF after a year of BF amenorrhea? The reason i ask is because I ovulated exactly one week ago, and started my AF today, which would mean the luteal was only 7 days....is this just because the hormones are wacky and just need more time to get back normal again, or is this a sign of some problem/issue that i should know about?

Thanks,


----------

